# Anzahl gleicher Elemente in ArrayList



## Ricken (19. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

hab folgendes Problem...
Ich hab eine ArrayList vom Typ Job.
Job hat das Attribut Name.

Und ich will überprüfen wie oft ein bestimmter Name in der ArrayList drin steht.
Ich steh heute etwas auf dem Schlauch, deswegen hab ich keine Idee :-(.

Ich bin für jede Anregung dankbar .


Viele Grüße,
Ricken


----------



## SlaterB (19. Nov 2008)

wenns nur genau ein bestimmter Name ist, 
dann durchlaufe die Liste, vergleiche den Namen jedes Jobs mit dem bestimmten Namen
und zähle die Treffer


----------



## karatekid (19. Nov 2008)

Da wirst du wohl über die Elemente der List iterieren müssen. Ich wüsste nicht das die API bereits so eine Funktion liefert.

Eleganter wäre es, du kapselst die List in einer z.B. ArrayJobList die die Funktion bietet.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (19. Nov 2008)

sont über eine Map
mit 

Map<String, Integer>


----------



## Ricken (19. Nov 2008)

Hey,

habs mit einer HashMap gelöst, danke für eure Unterstützung 


```
private Map<String, Integer> map = new HashMap<String, Integer>();

		for (Job job : jobs) {
			if (!map.keySet().contains(job.getName())) {
				map.put(job.getName(), 1);
			} else {
				map.put(job.getName(), map.get(job.getName()) + 1);
			}
		}
```


----------



## Landei (20. Nov 2008)

Noch bequemer sind MultiSets (oder "Bags"), wie das von Google Collections:

http://google-collections.googlecod...om/google/common/collect/package-summary.html


----------

